# I HATE IT ALL!!!!!!!!!!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I think I'm just going to be crying for the rest of my life! My aunt just tried to commit suicide because my ex uncle used her and tricked her. She took a bunch of her medication enough to kill a horse. She's at the hospital right now. GOD DANGIT! Why? WHY?!? I'm crying right now and have been for hours. We're still waiting for word on how she is. Please pray for us all.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh My Gosh!!! I am so sorry Crissa!!!! 
I will keep both of you in my prayers

((((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you. My cousin is devastated she's not even going to school tomorrow. I'm up here trying to help her she's making some phone calls right now.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Lord be with Crissa, her family and especially her Aunt right now. Comfort them and please heal her aunt. Thank you Lord that you do care about use and answer our prayers. Help Crissa to be an encouragement to her cousin eventhough she is shocked and saddened herself.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks. Well, my aunt is stable. But my ex uncle is coming over. So please also pray for my control.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well that is good news Crissa. I will pray for you


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa- that is so hard- I hope that your aunt is able to find her way. I hope you come through all the proablems you've had to find peace for yourself too.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

If I could wrap my arms around your cousin right now I would. My mom tried to commit suicide when I was 12. I know what she is going thru right now and she needs your love right now. Prayers coming your families way from TN.


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Prayers from Kentucky, too. May your both your cousin and your aunt gain hope.

Romans 5: 3- 5

3Not only so, but we also rejoice in our sufferings, because we know that suffering produces perseverance; 4perseverance, character; and character, hope. 5And hope does not disappoint us, because God has poured out his love into our hearts by the Holy Spirit, whom he has given us.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry Crissa!!! I hope she will be okay and I will be praying for you and her! Give her lots of hugs when you see her and let her know it will all be okay and any man that will do that to you issn't worth your's or her time!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Crissa!! I am sooo sorry girl! Oh, goodness. I will be praying extra hard for you, your aunt, your cousin, and your family. ((((((((HUGS)))))))))


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

My friend tried to commit suicide more than once. It is so shocking and devastating and really hard to explain. So I know how you feel. *gives Crissa another extra big hug!*


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Crissa,
I am so sorry for all that you have gone through these last few weeks, months. Please take care of yourself right now. You are awful young to be going through all this. Please those people that try and do commit suicide, need help. I am not meaning mental, they need family help and support, ALL of them, so just be a friend or cousin. Let them know that they are important in your life and that you need them.
HUGS, over and over to you. Prayers going to you and the whole family. I just want to come to your place and give you a hug and not let you go. You have gone through so much. It will get better.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry that this is happening in your family.

I really hope that she is going to be ok and that she receives the mental help that she needs to cope with life.

I am also thankful that you feel comfortable enough to talk with us. It is very important for you also to know that we are all here for you, and for everyone on this board for that matter, to be able to get emotional support from the "goat family" when needed.

No one here will judge when someone just needs to lean on another.

Take care sweetheart, and remember that we are always here if you need someone to talk to!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sorry Crissa! I will continue praying for you and I hope that everything will settle down soon for you. This must be so hard for you...again I am very sorry.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh, Crissa... I'm so sorry for all you've gone through. I'm sending you my love and my prayers. God bless you and your family.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

I am praying for you Crissa. Please keep us updated if you can. My heart goes out to you and your family!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, my cousin is the one having the hardest time. They're sending my aunt to an institution for a while. So pray mainly for my cousin and aunt right now, I'll be fine I'm good at dealing with upsetting things. I've been through quite a bit they're the ones who need the help.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

:hug: :grouphug:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Crissa thanks for updating us. Are you staying with your cousin? I will pray for her, too. God will pull you all through this.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah I'm with her. I had to take off of work for this mess but I HAVE to go tomorrow so that I can pay for feed. So I'll try my best to help her while I'm here.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Is this the aunt you were staying with??? 

I am so sorry to hear this...definitely praying for you and your entire family...  :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that Crissa!! I'll be praying for your aunt, you and your family, bigs hugs!!! :hug:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

No it's my other aunt on my mom's side. I'm still with my Aunt Tiffani. Thanks.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Crissa, you have my prayers that your family can cope with this and help your aunt and cousin get past whatever emotions that may overwhelm them.


----------

